# Peru trip with UE



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be posting a good amount of photos here over the next week or so. Here are some pics from our first day and evening hikes in Sisa (map below for orientation), home to chrome bassleri!










Rocket Frog


















Chrome (Sisa) bassleri



























Habitat/Plants/etc







































































































































Night hike


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

very cool!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

more pics here too!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/international/48106-participant-chat-peru-huallaga-trip-6.html


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

really cool. nice habitat shots


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Road to Chazuta from Tarapoto



















Incredible trivs!



























Chazuta, on the Rio Huallaga. 

















































































































































Tasty Guava



























More trivs!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Imitators




















































































































































































Videos:

Intense rain in Chazuta
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PA300071.mp4

Trivs calling at campsite afterward
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PA300096.mp4

Bullet ant
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PA300099.mp4


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, should be able to over the next few days.... the ones above are just from the first 24 hours...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome pics.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding Ray! Man those trivs are amazing.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I can see that I need to re-do some vivs 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

What I would do for some of those plants......it's probably best that I avoid trips like that or I'd get into trouble!


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I love seeing the big seed pods on the ground with water in them. Just like in my viv.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Great pics! Thank you Ray. Nice to see all the plant photos. I love all the Brownea's in the foreground of the shot of the tents in the rain....


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

great shots ray.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Very cool thread brother!! Awesome pics!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Imitators----AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Awesome photographing down there.................so I take it, not much in the way of SHOWERING on your trip, huh??? Hahha



Alex


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Great pics! Thank you Ray. Nice to see all the plant photos. I love all the Brownea's in the foreground of the shot of the tents in the rain....


thanks, it was awesome having Chuck (Manuran) and Robert Valera there to identify all the plants for me!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

For the record, I hate you! Please keep the picture coming!


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

just outstanding pics! Thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

What species of lizard is that is the second group of photos?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from what Mark said it was a forest chameleon. 

Ray you should have put your hand next to the bullet ant to show its size


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Julio


----------



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

It is not related to chameleons at al. They are tropidurids. Plica plica.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice... I'll have to do one of these trips with Mark one day. My buddy got nailed by a bullet ant when we were in Peru few years ago ...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ray, rub it in, why don't you. I should've found a way to go on this trip....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

La Playa





































A. pongoensis and A. femoralis




















































































































































































Under water


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Mixed people shots:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You got a little something there Mike......


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice pictures Ray!! Got to buy your camera as a back-up.

Dave


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a really good time. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

From the Cusco region:

Pristimantis sp? Found calling in an Incan Ruin


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The plants are amazing. I love the dead tree covered in broms next to the river. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I think some of my favorite photos are of the frogs lying on their backs. Looks like they're ready to do some bench presses.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all of the photos. This trip looked absolutely amazing! I went to Costa Rica this summer and saw tons of Darts/Tree Frogs but these pictures make the trip look waaayy better than mine.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

On the Rio Huallaga in search of the best chicken Peru can offer!

















































































































































A local kid holding a boa that had its teeth removed, ugh




















































































































































































After a rather wet hike....but tasty chicken! 
Peru :: PB010253.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ray you cut the video short, before my rooster buddy came in the pic, you can hear him in the background though.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ohhh I still have that video, other camera


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

2 comments:

1. It's like Adventure to Captivus with different actors!

2. There's an interesting animated gif to be had from the 2 Shawn Harrington photos (arms in the air!).


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

For those who weren't able to experience it in the flesh...

Peru :: PB020309.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> For those who weren't able to experience it in the flesh...
> 
> Peru :: PB020309.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


Awesome vid - I have a couple of questions...

1. What region what that shot in?

2. Apart from the ants, what did you guys have to be mindful of while hunting for frogs - any fer-de-lance or other really nasty critters about?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Borja Ridge area, nothing really too bad, though we did see a dead fer de lance a while back on the Rio Huallaga.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> For those who weren't able to experience it in the flesh...
> 
> Peru :: PB020309.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


For a second I thought we were looking at a younger, bespectacled David Attenborough .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha...funny.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Traveling in the pick up bed










Borja Ridge







































































































































Night ride back into Tarapoto with Julio - freaking cold!

http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PB020398.mp4

Peru :: PB020399.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Biotope video
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PB020379.mp4


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great stuff.....Jealous


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ray, i am getting chills just watching that vid from the ride back to Tarapoto.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The trivs are incredibly stunning.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

no doubt, I'm full up on frogs but if I get another species it will def. be the Rio Huallaga Trivs, they are just incredible.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A personal highlight of the trip, finding a gorgeous specimen of the nominate form of A. bassleri (a species that I'm working with but that is proving to be a nice challenge)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Borja Ridge, R. variabilis habitat






















































































































































































C. midas

Bad photo, but for size reference









































































Video, searching for R. variabilis

http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/stemcellular/Peru/?action=view&current=PB030448.mp4


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like an amazing trip, thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks, some updated photos above.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Video of a A. trivittata calling in Chazuta!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

What a great thread!! Keep the pics and vids coming!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

From Sapasoa!

C. amazonicus!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Ray and all of you Peru people, thanks so much for posting your photos, especially those that reflect the environment pdfs live in. 

Next year, you all have my approval to go to Brazil... 

Sally


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

awesome^


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Np, Sally, I really wanted to take a good number of different biotope photos and video.

Tell me about it, Nate. It was actually a very, very dry region, except for directly around the little streams and waterfalls.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Juanjui

A. pepperi




































Snake!
Peru :: PB040611.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket














































A. altamazonica


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sauce




























Snake on road

Peru :: PB050664.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket













































































































R. imitator and R. summersi









































































A. bassleri 'Sauce'


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A really strange frog I caught at night outside our room








































































(it was pretty damn hot out!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Last morning hike in Tarapoto

Getting there is half the fun!
Peru :: PB070791.mp4 video by stemcellular - Photobucket




























































































That's all folks, besides the 2hrs of HD video footage...but that's for another place and time.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Just when I thought the pictures couldn`t get any better ( except the spiders).

Thanks again.

John


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

what sp. of begonias is in the 2 pics?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Ray you seem to have acquired a metallic parasite on your nose. Thanks for the pics man these are great.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I want that snail. Best snail ever.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Amazing shots, You've seen some plants which are way up there on my life list, as well as the frogs. Some of the mountain stream shots remind me of some places I've been to in Mexico, without darts of course


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I know it's been a while since this trip, but thanks for posting these Ray! 

I love this shot








I have a Peperomia similar to the one in the shot, but mine came labeled Peperomia sp. "Ecuador"


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

wow. thank you for sharing. thank you for the tons of pictures


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

glad I stumbled on this thread, thank you so much ! I feel like I took a trip without leaving my chair  your photos really portray adventure.


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

I also stumbled upon your post today, and I second what bristle said. When I was looking at all the pictures I could swear I heard the National Geographic theme song playing somewhere.

Your pictures answered a lot of questions I had about the vegetation of these frog's native environment.

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Funny, Justin, this trip really began the plant side of my obsession


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Funny, Justin, this trip really began the plant side of my obsession


Welcome to the dark side (belatedly of course) or should I say the green side? 

Once seeing habitat and diversity it is forever impossible to not view these frogs in an ecological way.


----------

